# Dempsey vs Firpo



## Andrew Green (Oct 1, 2006)

[yt]IEJuS0r9gLU[/yt]



> 6'1", 192 lb Heavyweight Champion Manassa Mauler Jack Dempsey vs 6'3", 216 lb challenger Wild Bull of the Pampas, Luis Angel Firpo. Sept. 14th, 1923 at the Polo Grounds in New York. Sold-out crowd of 82 000 people with over 40 000 more being turned away at the gate. Dempsey's 5th title defense. Dempsey/Firpo is a fight for the ages and one of the truly legendary bouts in boxing history.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks, Andrew!


----------



## Rook (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice video.


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 1, 2006)

That's a good one. Dempsey was all class, as you could see at the end.


----------

